# bus strike question.



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hoping someone will read this in time....
I know usually during a bus strike, some run. I can't find a list - I'm in Thessaloniki which is not well served with this kind of info. How often are the skeleton busses, and will Thessaloniki resume at 9 as Athens? (I finish work much later, just not sure how to get there!)
If you spot this after 2, ill probably have started biking (guessing a 2 hour bike ride, sounds like hell) but any links to how I find out would be nice for next time......


----------



## zana58 (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried to post a link to the oasth site which has information about the bus strike but am not allowed to as this is my first post. If you look up oasth and apergia you may find the information.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, I didn't think to switch to Greek - my fault for being lazy!


----------



## zana58 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hope you found the information you needed and manage to get to an from work.


----------

